# Dumpy is going to make an idiot of himself on Thursday



## bunnyman666 (Jan 27, 2015)

Trix here-

Dumpy has decided he is going to play his first game in goal at pick up hockey on Thursday. I asked Dumpy what he was thinking. 

Anywho- mean, ugly rentacop will be at the rink. Dumpy reckons that he will try to shoot pucks at Dumpy's head, but miss because Dumpy got into his head the last time they played against each other.

Dumpy took a selfie in his new helmet. Dumpy even painted "Big Stu" on his helmet. Dumpy says it goes with "pidasso" that goes on the back if his sweaters. Why does Dumpy call himself "Big Stu Pidasso"? I thought his name was Daddy Dumpy...


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 27, 2015)

Here's Dumpy's selfie:


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jan 27, 2015)

Maybee Dumpy wants to cook da mean rentacop into a big stu?


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 28, 2015)

Dumpy says that mean rentacop would be the most fatty and bitter tasting stew. 

Other people laugh hysterically when Dumpy says he is "Big Stu Pidasso". I don't get it. What is so funny about this weird, made up name?


----------



## Bville (Jan 28, 2015)

I think it's self-deprecating humor, Trixie. :imstupid It's kind of like how he lets you call him Daddy Dumpy. :litterhealthy: We should all just cheer him on to beat the rentacop's team. :cop: Go Raging Rabbits!!arty0002:


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yay Raging Rabbits!!!!! 

Trigger started calling Daddy "Dumpy" after Daddy called him "Lumpy". I used to call him "Daddy Doo Doo" after he called me "Boo Boo". But Dumpy just stuck... :huh

Dumpy hasn't played goal on ice EVER. He did play goal in street hockey many, many years back. Mummers and I don't know why he suddenly wants to block flying pucks. 

Dumpy is just weeerd.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 28, 2015)

Dumpy's subtle message to the rentacop:


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 28, 2015)

I can't read this symbol Dumpy painted on:


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 29, 2015)

Update: Dumpy has sore hocks. He calls it Plantar Fasciitis. He is rolling his hocks on the tennis ball Trigger used to steal. Dumpy is in pain. Poor Dumpy 

Maybe he will make an idiot out of himself next Thursday.


----------

